# NEC code for 42 space box



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marc,

The last that I have seen the limit of 42 overcurrent devices in a panelboard has been eliminated for the 2008 NEC. Here is a copy of the ROP


> 9-117 Log #2643 NEC-P09
> *Action: Accept in Principle*
> 
> *(408.34, 408.35, and 408.36)*
> ...


 
I don't think that the panel manufactures are really going to make the panels much bigger then they already are now, but we will see.​ 

Chris

​


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

i would guess then the only limitation on a branch circuit panel would be maximum disconnect height of 6'6"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I heard talk that CH has a 60 space box already developed and ready for production. That will help, because we'll probably still have to space out the AFCI's when that big requirement hits, to help with that heat issue.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

humm Thanks guys for giving me the straght answer on this one i going to wait and see where the heck it go next when the code go effect 


thanks again 


Merci , Marc


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

the manufacturers already have this product, as Canada has permitted the us of panels with more than 42 circuit breakers...60 circuits is the norm. The panels are UL listed. I would think a few minor changes and here they are  . Lets not forget that in Canada, for service panels there is a barrier so the Service conductors and the feeder/branch circuits are not considered in the same enclosure...a move that should in my opinion be utilized in the US, especially with the big push towards 70E and safety.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> Lets not forget that in Canada, for service panels there is a barrier so the Service conductors and the feeder/branch circuits are not considered in the same enclosure...a move that should in my opinion be utilized in the US, especially with the big push towards 70E and safety.


 
Agreed. I think it would be safer when it comes to adding circuits or changing breakers


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Agreed. I think it would be safer when it comes to adding circuits or changing breakers


I agree also, but the Canadian style boxes that I've seen would create another problem for us. That effectively makes the "feed end" of the box totally useless for bringing in branch circuits, because it's all sealed off. It also doesn't seem to allow you to run the service entrance conductors into the box at the opposite end of the breaker or lugs and run them up through the box. Overall, it's a safer idea, though.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Granted. However, most panels I've seen recently you can install with the main top or bottom, so I never enter the service cables opposite the main any more.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Granted. However, most panels I've seen recently you can install with the main top or bottom, so I never enter the service cables opposite the main any more.


Me either, but I do often feed the panel at the same end that I'd like to take my branch circuits out of. I could learn to change, in the interest of safety.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Same here. By the way, Happy Easter!:thumbsup:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Gees. Hate to pick but couldn't you find a picture of something besides a Federal panel? Even if the breakers have been fixed the buss is still :thumbdown:

The primary reason I won't use Sq D unless forced is because their parent company still supports this crap (owns Federal-Pioneer).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> Gees. Hate to pick but couldn't you find a picture of something besides a Federal panel? Even if the breakers have been fixed the buss is still :thumbdown::


Over time, you'll notice that most of what I say and do is geared toward generating discussion. The picture of the Canadian style panel was also purposely an image of a FederalPioneer panel. 

Carry on :thumbsup:


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Regardless of the type of panel, it gives some a good idea of how it is done. Canadians have not experienced the same problems with Federal that us in the USA have, Federal is popular up north.

If we here were to go to installations such as in Canada, we would get use to it, as I do not hear of any Canadians complaining of how they do it. Sort of like how in Chicago, they do not use AC or NMB cable, mostly EMT to install their wiring... I do not hear them complain, just the opposite, they are proud of their work!!!


----------

